# Bear threat?



## Dialer

Going camping at Deep hole recreation area off of Highway 60 north of Suches Georgia.  is there any threat of aggressive bears in that area? Nothing will ever assure me a good night sleep in my tent there, but knowing some facts may help... Be gentle, I'm a newby city boy!!!


----------



## lagrangedave

You're gonna die.................


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

lagrangedave said:


> You're gonna die.................



in agony and screaming for it to end quickly.


----------



## Water Swat

Just leave them something to eat on the picnic table and they won't bother you in the tent.


----------



## Dialer

I knew this would be the responses I get....guess it's pretty safe.  "No attacks or deaths reported in Georgia history" according to statistics... Still won't sleep a wink!


----------



## lagrangedave

Snowflakes have no place in the wild..................


----------



## whitetailfreak

What doesn't​ kill you, only makes you stronger. Except for bears, they'll kill you!


----------



## lagrangedave

Take a fat friend and run down hill fast.................


----------



## Water Swat

lagrangedave said:


> Snowflakes have no place in the wild..................



This.


----------



## whitetailfreak

lagrangedave said:


> Take a fat friend and run down hill fast.................



This^^ you don't have to out run the bear, you've only got to out run your friend.


----------



## 3ringer

Watch the movie Grizzly before you go. It's like watching Jaws before going to the beach. Lock your cooler up. I have camped many times in north ga. I have never seen a wild bear. One did come into our camp at Vogel last fall . It woke up my dogs and they wouldn't settle back down for a while. It dragged a cooler into the woods from a campsite across from us. There have been sightings of a mutated bear like animal around Suches. They say it is deformed and very aggressive. It has been seen on trail cameras in the area. A farmer was found in a field shred to pieces . There were weird animal tracks in the dirt around him.


----------



## LIB MR ducks




----------



## Dialer

Lol!!!  My creative plan worked nicely on all you suckers!  I've been living in North Georgia most of my life, and have camped at several areas near Suches and Coopers creek, Dicks creek, etc...  keep 'me coming tho!!!&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## greg_n_clayton

RIP Dialer !!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

Professional Camping Tip: Do not sleep with bacon and tunafish in your pockets.


----------



## Rabun

NCHillbilly said:


> Professional Camping Tip: Do not sleep with bacon and tunafish in your pockets.



In Rabun County I had a bear get into my armada one night...got up in the am and noticed my car door open.  I thought we had some trespassers go through the vehicle but nothing was missing.  It wasn't until I got home and pulled my golf bag out...golf balls went bouncing all over.  The bear tore open my golf bag and ate a pack of peanut butter crackers that were in there.  I'm lucky the car door didn't close behind him when he got in.  There was a guy up there that had a brand new lexus...bear got in and door closed locking him in...totaled the car from the inside...tore up everything.  Moral...don't store food in your tent and keep your car doors locked.

Enjoy your camping trip!  Just use common sense storing food.


----------



## j_seph

Last sound you will hear crack, crunch as the teeth crush through


----------



## j_seph

Rabun said:


> In Rabun County I had a bear get into my armada one night...got up in the am and noticed my car door open.  I thought we had some trespassers go through the vehicle but nothing was missing.  It wasn't until I got home and pulled my golf bag out...golf balls went bouncing all over.  The bear tore open my golf bag and ate a pack of peanut butter crackers that were in there.  I'm lucky the car door didn't close behind him when he got in.  There was a guy up there that had a brand new lexus...bear got in and door closed locking him in...totaled the car from the inside...tore up everything.  Moral...don't store food in your tent and keep your car doors locked.
> 
> Enjoy your camping trip!  Just use common sense storing food.


Our secretary owns a cabin above lake Winfield, she came out one morning to find her sunroof ripped out from a bear lol


----------



## Big7

Ga. Black bears are way more afraid of you.

Some of these responses look a LOT like trolling to me.

Seriously, you will be fine.


----------



## Nicodemus

We had one cross the highway in front of us last week between Apalachicola and Indian Pass. Middle of the day.


----------



## Jack Ryan

You guys have rattle snakes don't ya? Just try to keep the snakes between you and the bear.


----------



## Nicodemus

Jack Ryan said:


> You guys have rattle snakes don't ya? Just try to keep the snakes between you and the bear.





Lots of em, all 3 kinds, plus cottonmouths, copperheads, and coral snakes. Most folks are scared of em.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

Big7 said:


> Ga. Black bears are way more afraid of you.



Except for the one that mauled that guy at Deep Hole earlier this year.


----------



## toyota4x4h

When you are treed by the bear try to pee in its eye. That's a challenge I know cause they have small eyes but if you can do that at least you will do something impressive before you die!


----------



## Crakajak

If you set all your food out at the other end of the campground you won't be bothered with bears.Just saying....


----------



## westcobbdog

Better chance at bear encounter at the upper Hooch above Helen, than Deep Hole, imo. Never seen or heard of a bear there and have camped there many times.


----------



## LTZ25

Don't try it without a Yeti cooler .


----------



## red neck richie

Dialer said:


> Going camping at Deep hole recreation area off of Highway 60 north of Suches Georgia.  is there any threat of aggressive bears in that area? Nothing will ever assure me a good night sleep in my tent there, but knowing some facts may help... Be gentle, I'm a newby city boy!!!



If your skeered get a dog. Otherwise sleep in the car. By the way way a yeti cooler is bear proof but not yeti proof.


----------



## PappyHoel

I've you smell pee/vinegar there's a bear nearby


----------



## Dialer

This is what I'm referring to!


----------



## Nicodemus

What do you do when you wake up in the morning and she is looking into your eyes, less than a foot from your face?


----------



## transfixer

I've not camped at Deep Hole in a very long time, but every time I've visited over there during the day the last few years I've seen at least one snake,  either cottonmouth or copperhead,  I'd be more concerned with running up on one of them after dark than a bear.


----------



## 660griz

Dialer said:


> This is what I'm referring to!



Ruger Alaskan .454


----------



## 660griz

Nicodemus said:


> What do you do when you wake up in the morning and she is looking into your eyes, less than a foot from your face?



Swear off drinking...again.


----------



## 3ringer

I remember an old Rifleman show with a Chuck Connors. He woke up while camping with a rattlesnake in his sleeping bag. His son Mark kept asking , what's wrong Paw. How come you are not getting up lol.


----------



## Dana Young

When you are afraid of a bear. That's when you have a problem, because they will push you till you show them who's boss. They are just big old lap dogs.


----------



## Crakajak

Dana Young said:


> When you are afraid of a bear. That's when you have a problem, because they will push you till you show them who's boss. They are just big old lap dogs.



I hear they leave you alone once you sprinkle salt on their tail.


----------



## elfiii

If a bear has you stuck in a tree try to atomic elbow it. It's better to die a man's death.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

elfiii said:


> If a bear has you stuck in a tree try to atomic elbow it. It's better to die a man's death.



They would sing songs about your death forever.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I had a fair sized bear underneath my deck one night.  I had run it off 2 or 3 times earlier in the night but it kept coming back.  So I picked up the first heavy object I could find, an antique cast iron fire dog, and dropped it 15ft off my deck onto the back of its head.  That told me right there, it would be a bad idea to jump on a bear.  His response was impressive.


----------



## Dialer

You guys are a hoot!


----------



## Mr Warren

Some pretty funny stuff here - you guys are all heart!
On the serious side though - it aint real safe to leave food in your vehicle either. Bears can smell that easily. Once - when I was working in a construction camp in the Arctic - I was running the generators on the night shift and I watched a young Grizzly go down a line of parked pickups and suburbans that the guys had left sandwiches in - and he used his claws to expertly pop out 13 windshields and come out with a sandwich bag in his mouth. I had called security on the radio as soon as I saw him start but they didn't come till after he did the last one. After that episode - if you left food in your truck after work you were down the road.


----------



## blood on the ground

LOL ing at this thread


----------

